# Dremel nails



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just got a Dremel to do my dogs nails this weekend and I already love it. My 2 GSD's took very well to it. They just lay there while I do their nails. The most amazing thing is my 13 year old border collie mix let me do hers also. It is a nightmare to clip her nails and I always end up cutting her quick and she ends up bleeding everywhere. This is where I found information on how to do it. How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com Anyone else use a dremel to do nails?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yep!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/183611-shorter-nails-agility-how-achieved.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/182306-how-properly-dremel.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nable-clip-my-dogs-nails-need-help-badly.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/176494-dremel-recommendations.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/173031-rate-my-dremel-job.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/164967-dremel.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/158802-suggestions-dremels.html


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep we love our Dremmel too...my two girsls stand like little angels and my male actually flips over onto his back and lays there while getting them done.. No more missing and hitting the quick and making a bloody mess.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love love love the dremel too. I've used it for years, on my IGs, and Dobe and now the GSDs.


----------

